# N00B in need of serious help!



## shaunnadan (20/9/14)

Hello

decided that i need to change my life around... so step 1 was to quit smoking cigarettes !

saw a playboy e-cig at the checkers and decided to give it a try, spent R400 for the starter pack and R90each for 2x liquids (tobacco and watermelon) had my last smoke as i put it on charge and filled up the atomiser.... once i got the green light i gracefully donated my pack of cigarettes to a guy at work and started my journey into vaping.... 

1 week after vaping it happened... 

i broke the atomiser, then landed up getting a cheapie starter kit from the china mall (R100 dont judge) which has kept me from falling of the wagon and looking at getting a proper unit now.

im 110% happy with the twisp. i have tried a friends and found it to be amazing compared to the really sub-standard unit that i have. BUT it cant hurt to invest in an upgrade. my budget is about R1000.00

current gear :

1x playboy battery 
1x ego escape starter unit

so far these are my options im looking at getting:

Twisp kit
vision spinner 2 with a kangertech mini pro tank 3
Kangertech EMOW Starter kit
ovale eCom kit

currently i have 5x 30ml bottles of Heavenly Vapors liquid 

which would you recommend ?
*** bonus question is how would a drip tip work with these products 

THANKS SO MUCH !!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Hello
> 
> decided that i need to change my life around... so step 1 was to quit smoking cigarettes !
> 
> ...


 

I'm pretty bias, Because I've been really impressed with Joyetech's (Ovale) products. I'd go for the eCom, Though I've heard good things about the EMOW too. Protank is a little old school from my understanding.

Not too sure about Twisp and eCom. But the protank and EMOW should both have interchangeable drip tips, and its more or less standardised, to 510 drip tips.


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

My recommendation is either of these, which you mention:

vision spinner 2 with a kangertech mini pro tank 3
Kangertech EMOW Starter kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Nautilus Mini + a vision spinner 2, also fits in the budget 

Might be worth it to rock up to a vendor and have a feel of the products in person. They may have display units with juice in, that you can try out, to get a feel for them before you lay down your moolah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Nautilus Mini + a vision spinner 2, also fits in the budget
> 
> Might be worth it to rock up to a vendor and have a feel of the products in person. They may have display units with juice in, that you can try out, to get a feel for them before you lay down your moolah.


Yeah, good idea - maybe visit www.vapeking.co.za - find the address on their web site. They also have a few agents, check their forum on this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/9/14)

Hey bud, welcome to the forum, thats awesome news man, good on you 
IMO, the Vision spinner + mini protank is always a winner
EMOW kits are highly rated and I would give it a shot as well

If you've got 150ml of Heavenly Vapor Ejuice you're already winning

Almost all custom drip tips will fit the protank and i think the same is true for the EMOW kit but Im not too sure.

Stay awesome, Vape on


----------



## shaunnadan (20/9/14)

thank you guys for such great responses !!!

my only concern with the vision spinner 2 is the physical size, its kinda bulky.....


----------



## shaunnadan (20/9/14)

how exactly does the drip tip work?
would you still fill the atomiser tank?
do you just fill a bit into the tip only?
do guys walk around with bottles to keep refilling the tips ?

#so much of confusion....


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Trust me, you'll get used to it. When you grow into larger mech's and regulated devices, you'll look back on carrying your spinner, and think, damn, that was so subtle and stealthy


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Oh, no, with the EMOW, Protank, Nautilus and eCom. They all have tanks, Drip tip is just another way of saying mouth piece in this case.

Cartomizers and rebuildable dripping atomizers are the ones that, you dribble juice in their mouth pieces.


----------



## WHeunis (20/9/14)

Andre said:


> My recommendation is either of these, which you mention:
> 
> vision spinner 2 with a kangertech mini pro tank 3
> Kangertech EMOW Starter kit


 
I agree 90% with this.
With the small subnote that you may want to look at the Kanger Aerotank Mini instead of the mPT3. 

mPT3 is NOT a bad product, but believe me when I say that adjustable airflow goes a VERY LONG way in getting your vape closer to what you want/need.

The EMOW kit is supposed to be amazing. I have heard nothing bad about it.


But as others have said - your absolute best bet is to go visit a vendor in person - test some setups.
That way you can compare them side by side, apples to apples.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/9/14)

the EMOW starter kit seems to be the one im leaning towards currently.... mainly cause :

it has 5x coils (at an average of having to change these every 6 weeks i should be leaning towards cutting down on vaping by then)
its a physically smaller battery which is VV
the clearomiser has airflow control

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Hmmm, of your goal, is to quit, vaping too. Then maybe the EMOW, might be best for you.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (20/9/14)

shaunnadan said:


> how exactly does the drip tip work?
> would you still fill the atomiser tank?
> do you just fill a bit into the tip only?
> do guys walk around with bottles to keep refilling the tips ?
> ...


The drip tip is mainly for looks.
Many many styles to choose from, from driptips that look like bullets,to snake heads, u get plastic, stainless steel, glass etc.
Wider drip tips give more vapor if u have a wide open airflow on the atomizer. Narrow drip tips give a bit more concentrated flavor and warmer vape. But its mainly for looks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa (21/9/14)

Size is only important in the beginning... you will want to upgrade to bigger and better bad ass options before you can say "Vape Meet"!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Baverz (21/9/14)

Spinner 2 an mini pro tank 3 - you can't go wrong


----------



## rogue zombie (21/9/14)

Just an observation here, if you go Spinner 2 and MPT3.

You really need two Spinners. I have to return to little EVOD batteries when the Spinner is charging, and I want to cry every time 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

